# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Intresting WoW Statistics

## Maisteri

Didnt know that Jessica Simpson plays wow o_O

----------


## Gripen2

Can't zoom in enought to see the small text.  :Frown:

----------


## Maisteri

Fixed

10chr

----------


## Trollblod

LOL!
Jenna Jameson play wow? XD Interesting...

----------


## Ground Zero

Haha, 48% of all players are from Asia, no surprise there. 

Thats a really interesting picture, thanks for that.

----------


## Reflection

Interesting indeed!

----------


## Glynbeard

Only 150 dev's?!?! Wow.

----------


## Zeroi9

This was really interesting. And really, 150 dev's only? Cant be!: O

----------


## Dombo

I've seen it somewhere before, not sure where. Perhaps on i-am-bored.com

----------


## ZestyJ

WOW thats amazing

----------


## stoneharry

I can't imagine the cost of maintaining those 20,000 computers.  :Wink:

----------


## Demonshade

> I can't imagine the cost of maintaining those 20,000 computers.


$136,986 a day, it says how much in the pic XD

----------


## rawr1o8

nice pics !

----------


## Freefall552

16.6 millions quests per day? wow

----------


## Xel

So the chance for a "all woman" party group is like

1/5*1/5*1/5*1/5*1/5 =~0,032%? :O

----------


## mag1212

Holy Shit 48% of all wow players are from asia

----------


## _TheMaster_

omg i'm impressed with that statistics  :Embarrassment:  didn't expect that..

----------


## jon3z

> Only 150 dev's?!?! Wow.


Perhaps that is why there is balancing problems o.0

----------


## Cyberrius

crazzzzzy!

----------

